# cory cats ok with rough carpet plants?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i have my entire floor covered with thick pygmy chain sword like in this pic but much more dense packed.










does anyone know if a group of cory cats aenus will be ok in there? i heard they require smooth aquarium floors. Thanks


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Your picture does not show up in my browser.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't direct link images on webspace that is not your own. It's called image leeching and is considered bandwidth theft. Aquahobby.com has stopped people from doing this by not allowing remote image loading.

I put the image on my own space for you.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

With chainsword, the cory cats won't be able to uproot it. They do like a smoother substrate so when they dig and feel with their sensitive barbels they don't hurt themselves. But I think with the gravel size and smoothness of those rocks you have above, they'll be okay. My cory cats like to rest and hide from the "sun" underneath my dwarf sag.

-John N.


----------

